# Please Be Honest, What Do You Think On These Two



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I got them in a package deal, I traded a buck I NEEEEEDED to get rid of for 3 doelings, I really like 1, the other two I'm not sure about. Be honest and picky, what do you think? First is Senica, she has 2+2 teets, ok bite, good pigment, next is Toska, she has 2+ a split with one side fish teet, ok bite, good pigment. They are 3 months, quad sisters, they are also being treated for cocci.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Toska's rear shot...then Senica's...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm no good with confirmation, but at first glance my favorite is Senica.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I do like Senica better, but Toska has a longer neck, but I don't like Toska's teets.:hair:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I like Senica better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would get them healthy and look at them again. I feel like they don't quite look healthy enough to make a good decision.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like the first one better too. Can't pin point why she just looks better to me. The split teats I have never had a issue with and is the least of my culling factors BUT when you sell her kids that's most likely going to be a point off even if they have good teats.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well I don't know much abut boers conformation but I think Senica has more brisket. They are both young and I am sure they will develop more, but they both look light in the front end. Senica is better in the front end and looks to have a more level topline and better rump.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree with Karen, the second doeling is in such poor condition compared to the first, it is really not fair to compare the two.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

There from the same place, same food and full sisters from the same kidding, I'm concerned about the fish teet, the split is high enough so that's not a problem.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

But I do like Senica! Alot!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm pretty ignorant about boer conformation, but looking at the second one, she has a looong body but to my eye not in a good way, because her rib cage seems small.
ETA, even smaller than I first thought, because I was looking at the light-coloured top of the fence wood and mistaking it for part of her ribs.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

They are small, about 25# Senica is just a tad bigger.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Are you wanting to breed these girls for market kids or show kids?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Market kids, I don't care to show.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Toska's teat structure would automatically turn me away. Depending on the splint, she might not be able to feed her kids. Being market goats or not.

Also, I would have a fecal done for worms and cocci, they are way under condition and weight. 
Check their lower inner eyelid coloring.

What and how much are you feeding them? I am concerned.
For me to judge them in the current condition is not fair. They need a lot more volume on them.

I am not saying you are not feeding them properly, they may have worms and/ or cocci stunting and not allowing them to put on the weight gain.
I am sure, if they are filed in, they will be really nice Does.


----------

